# Black Warrior



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good Luck.Hope it dries out for ya'll.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

101 dogs in the Open....its a good thing its daylight savings time on Sunday...they may need it


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> 101 dogs in the Open....its a good thing its daylight savings time on Sunday...they may need it


You got that right Bon... and just hope the weather clears up....


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

As of 4:00 central time they are on dog #76 in the Open. Weather is cleared and is nice for now. First series is a wide open triple. A lot of good jobs. Sounds like the judges are not making it easy on themselves as far as getting some good answers out of this setup. Expect a lot of dogs back to the second or a lot of dogs who did good work not being called back.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

25 dogs left to run Open 1st in the morning.

12 dogs left to run Derby third and, rumor is, final series. 26 called back to the third:

ALL BUT: 2, 4, 13, 21, 22, 29, and 33.

Weather scheduled to be clear for the rest of the weekend - temps in the high 60's to low 70's.

Good luck to all!

rita


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

open callbacks:

2,3,9,10,11,12,15,17,19,21,24,26,27,29,30,36,41,42,45,47,49,50,51,53,56,60,61,69,70,71,73,75,76,77,78,80,85,87,90,91,92,93,96,100.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Good for you Jay, Buster is back. It would be nice to see u get a piece of the Open.

Barb


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

What were the derby placements?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the cold honor in the 2nd was a little much for my dog. Who knows how the work has been and what is happening?


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to water blind

2,3,9,11,12,17,24,26,29,30,42,49,53,56,61,69,70,71,73,75,76,78,85,90,91,96,100


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

19 to the Amateur water blind. Go Ida & Spook!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Go Girl !!!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

I know the qual finished the 3rd any news or results on the 4th?


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Any Derby results?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Chuck McCall said:


> Any Derby results?


1st 27
2nd 32
3rd 11
4th 17
RJ 25
And a boat load of Jams


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the Water Marks in the morning:

1, 6, 8, 14, 19, 20, 21, 22, 26, 28, 31

Eleven total.

Good Luck to All!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Frank


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the 4th
2,3,9,12,17,24,30,42,53,56,69,70,71,76,85,91,93


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Amateur. Nine dogs to the fourth. 4, 8, 15, 19, 25, 32, 33, 37, 42


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO! Redd Man (aka Chewey) won the Qual. Just heard from his happy owners. Sorry, but I don't know anything else. I was just headed out to show property when Mary got hold of me. Bandanas and pompoms flying!
Suzanne B


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Phil and Mary on the Qual win!!!!!
From a very Happy Granny


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations Phil and Mary on the win!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Bobby Lane and Ali for winning the Amateur
2. Lanse Brown- Nora
3. Medford
4. Medford

Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> WOOHOO! Redd Man (aka Chewey) won the Qual. Just heard from his happy owners. Sorry, but I don't know anything else. I was just headed out to show property when Mary got hold of me. Bandanas and pompoms flying!
> Suzanne B


From the East Coast!! .......Bandanas and PomPoms Up!! ....Congratulations to Redd Man, "Chewey"!

.. his owners...and Judi and "Red"....and Suzanne and "Amy" !!!  

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

results posted...thanks to all who pitched in to make it happen


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Millpond Musket Man QFTR, "Rory"......Q Reserve JAM! 

"Red" pups having a very good weekend! 

Congrats!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> Millpond Musket Man QFTR, "Rory"......Q Reserve JAM!
> 
> "Red" pups having a very good weekend!
> 
> Congrats!


Let's hope that trend continues in Qualifying at the Magnolia trial.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

J. Walker said:


> Let's hope that trend continues in Qualifying at the Magnolia trial.


Good Luck at Magnolia!!


----------

